
Ask HN: Should cannabis start to be considered for Covid-19 treatment? - at-fates-hands
It&#x27;s only anecdotal evidence, but I have two friends who are both immune system compromised, both are nurses who work at different hospitals, both who have been diagnosed with COVID19.<p>Both have experienced similar symptoms. Basically drowning in fluid, extreme shortness of breathe, horrendous body aches, and not being able to sleep.<p>The interesting part is both started taking pretty potent edibles to see if they could help. Both have taken cannabis in some form for other ailments in the past. Surprisingly, both said at about 180-225mg of THC, it dried out their sinuses, relieved their body aches, and allowed them to breathe well enough to be able to climb stairs, mitigated their coughing fits and allowed them to sleep through the night.<p>Both are still surviving, neither have been admitted to the hospital and both said they will stay quarantined until they get better. They&#x27;re 18 days in, and are slowly coming out of this. I should also mention this is in a state where medical cannabis is legal, recreational use is not. Obviously because of their nursing license it&#x27;s impossible to get approved for a medical cannabis card.<p>My question is, should the medical community start to more closely examine cannabis as a way to lessen the symptoms of COVID19?
======
sarcasmatwork
High doses of CBD maybe?

One strain example that has helped lots of people:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charlotte's_web_(cannabis)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charlotte's_web_\(cannabis\))

